# Compression images pour e-mail



## masterjohn (4 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai mis 11 images dans un fichier ZIP.
Au total 22 MO.
Y a t'il un moyen simple pour l'envoyer sur hotmail ou wanadoo sans passer par des compressions compliquées
Merci d'avance
Jean


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Septembre 2008)

masterjohn a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'ai mis 11 images dans un fichier ZIP.
> Au total 22 MO.
> Y a t'il un moyen simple pour l'envoyer sur hotmail ou wanadoo sans passer par des compressions compliquées
> ...


Bonjour,
Tu peux, entre autres, les réenregistrer avec Aperçu.
Sinon, regarde en bas de cette page les sujets traitant de ça.


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

Il est inutile de chercher à compresser des images JPEG (c'est déjà un format compressé... les zipper ne sert à rien.)

Si il est nécessaire d'envoyer les images dans leur résolution d'origine, il faut les envoyer par petits paquets (5 ou 6 mails pour envoyer les 22 images)

Mais si le destinataire ne va faire que visualiser ces images sur l'écran de son ordinateur, des images en résolution 1024x768 voire 800x600 est largement suffisant!

Pour diminuer facilement la résolution (et donc la taille) des images envoyées, j'utilise iPhoto.

Je sélectionne mes photos puis je clique l'icone "Courrier" en bas de la fenêtre iPhoto. Ensuite je choisis la taille (petit, moyen ou grand), iPhoto m'indique alors la taille totale (15,8 Mo pour 128 photos en taille moyenne par exemple) et je clique envoi.

Je me retrouve dans Mail avec un nouveau message comportant mes photos et je n'ai plus qu'à entrer l'adresse des destinataires


----------



## masterjohn (4 Septembre 2008)

Merci Remy!
C'est de façon évidente le plus pratique.
Mais on me dit que je n'ai pas défini les formats nécessaires et on me demande d'aller dans préference de compte
Voici la fenêtre qui s'affiche mais que dois-je remplir?????
Où doit-on s'enregistrer un nom d'utilisateur et un mdp?








file:///Users/jean/Desktop/[url=http-::mabul.org:][img].textClipping

file:///Users/jean/Desktop/<a target="_blank" href="htt.textClipping

file:///Users/jean/Desktop/apu.mabul.org:.webloc


----------



## masterjohn (4 Septembre 2008)

Bon, les liens ne s'ouvrent pas
Que faire pour envoyer l'image .png de la fenêtre que j'ai capturée avec POM+MAJ+4 ?


----------



## masterjohn (4 Septembre 2008)

Bon! voici la fenêtre


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

Visiblement Mail n'est pas configuré pour envoyer tes eMails. J'imagine que un autre logiciel de gestion de tes eMails?

Il faut que tu ouvres Mail au moins une fois et dans les préférences de cette Application, tu indiques le nom du logiciel de gestion d'eMail que tu utilises.






Ensuite c'est vers ce logiciel que iPhoto enverra les photos.


----------



## masterjohn (4 Septembre 2008)

Merci Remy
Mais... c'est fait
Dans les préference/général ma boite e-mail (entourage) est bien enregistrée
J'ai essayer de renvoyer un mail
Voici la fenêtre qui s'affiche
Que puis-je faire?


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

Ah oui mince....

En fait c'est dans les préférences d'iPhoto qu'il faut spécifier que tu utilises Entourage






Quant au message précédent que Mail n'a pas pu distribué (vu que Mail n'est pas paramétré), va dans Brouillons et supprime-le. Ensuite tu vides la corbeille de Mail


----------



## gweltaz (4 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Il est inutile de chercher à compresser des images JPEG (c'est déjà un format compressé... les zipper ne sert à rien.)
> 
> Si il est nécessaire d'envoyer les images dans leur résolution d'origine, il faut les envoyer par petits paquets (5 ou 6 mails pour envoyer les 22 images)
> 
> ...



salut à vous!! 
Dites je suis désolé de vous dérangé mais au passage il existe des sites d'accueil pour les photos, soit temporaires( je n'ai plus de ref, mais je vous trouve ça) , soit à vie (style http://photobucket.com/ 
Moi je trouve ça vachement mieux, tu y met tes images et tu n'as que le lien à envoyer à ton correspondant, pratique qd tu en à beaucoup d'un coup 
juste une info au passage, mais pas sur que c'est ce que vous cherchez
@+


----------



## masterjohn (4 Septembre 2008)

*Merci Remy*
T'es un chef!
J'ai sélectionné entourage dans les préferences générale et ça marche! 
j'y croive pô
Par contre, maintenant j'ai l'icône "entourage" à la place de "courrier" 
en bas du dock de i-photo et ça se connecte directement.
Donc où dois-je aller pour faire réapparaître "mail" 
et supprimer les messages précedents qui n'ont pas été envoyés
comme tu me proposes de la faire

Et puis pendant que j'y suis: 
Comment as-tu fais pour mettre une flèche rouge sur la fenêtre pour indiquer quelle case remplir

*Pour GWEL:*
merci
j'ai déja un compte sur la plateforme pro d'un ami informaticien (mais il ne fonctionne que sur PC...)
et il m'est arrivé de passer par là pour envoter des images via un lien crée sur cette plateforme.
Mais la capacité est limitée à 16 MO d'une part et d'autre part les temps de sélection et chargement ne sont pas très rapide.
Quelle est la capacité des sites dont tu parles? (quand tu les auras retrouvé)!
En résumé l'envoi par i-photo est vraiment très confortable
@+ Messieurs et merci encore
Jean


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

masterjohn a dit:


> *Merci Remy*
> T'es un chef!
> J'ai sélectionné entourage dans les préferences générale et ça marche!
> j'y croive pô
> ...



Dans le dossier Applications de ton Mac, tu trouveras l'application Mail








masterjohn a dit:


> Et puis pendant que j'y suis:
> Comment as-tu fais pour mettre une flèche rouge sur la fenêtre pour indiquer quelle case remplir
> ...



Grâce à l'utilitaire ImageWell


----------



## schwebb (4 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Grâce à l'utilitaire ImageWell



Je m'incruste: si c'est juste pour des signes basiques (trait, cercle, rectangle, trait libre), Highlight suffit, et c'est gratuit. 

Bon, il faut faire soi-même les flèches avec des traits, mais sinon c'est parfait.

EDIT: exemple ci-dessous!


----------



## gweltaz (4 Septembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Je m'incruste: si c'est juste pour des signes basiques (trait, cercle, rectangle, trait libre), Highlight suffit, et c'est gratuit.
> 
> Bon, il faut faire soi-même les flèches avec des traits, mais sinon c'est parfait.
> 
> EDIT: exemple ci-dessous!



et heu! question peu être stupide:rose: mais comment vous faites pour que vos images s'affichent?? moi elles restent en pièces jointes


----------



## schwebb (4 Septembre 2008)

gweltaz a dit:


> et heu! question peu être stupide:rose: mais comment vous faites pour que vos images s'affichent?? moi elles restent en pièces jointes



Ah bah je sais pas, j'utilise simplement l'outil proposé par MacGé: je clique sur "joindre un fichier", dans la barre d'outils.


----------



## gweltaz (4 Septembre 2008)

ben moi ça fais ça:


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

gweltaz a dit:


> et heu! question peu être stupide:rose: mais comment vous faites pour que vos images s'affichent?? moi elles restent en pièces jointes




Je stocke l'image sur mon iDisk (ImageWell l'envoie sur mon iDisk automatiquement)
puis je mets l'adresse de cette image entre les "balises" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qu'on obtient en cliquant l'icone "image" 





(En fait une fois l'image envoyée par ImageWell j'ai juste un POmme-V à taper dans mon texte, ImageWell ayant mis dans le presse-papier l'adresse de l'image encadrée par les balises img et /img)


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

gweltaz a dit:


> ben moi ça fais ça:



Peut-être parce que c'est un fichier pdf!  si tu essaies avec un JPEG ça donne quoi?


----------



## gweltaz (4 Septembre 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Peut-être parce que c'est un fichier pdf!  si tu essaies avec un JPEG ça donne quoi?



en Jpeg :


----------



## gweltaz (4 Septembre 2008)

Yes super cool ça marche



r e m y a dit:


> Je stocke l'image sur mon iDisk (ImageWell l'envoie sur mon iDisk automatiquement)
> puis je mets l'adresse de cette image entre les "balises"
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai pas compris grand chose ?? idisk c'est quoi? et ou est ce que tu peux récupérer Imagewell?


----------



## r e m y (4 Septembre 2008)

gweltaz a dit:


> Yes super cool ça marche
> 
> 
> 
> j'ai pas compris grand chose ?? idisk c'est quoi? et ou est ce que tu peux récupérer Imagewell?



iDisk c'est un disque virtuel de 20 Go mis à disposition par Apple dans le cadre d'un abonnement à MObileMe.

ImageWell: tu cliques sur ce mot dans l'un des messages précédents, le message #12 (là où il est écrit en bleu et gras). Ca t'enverras sur le site de l'éditeur


----------



## gweltaz (4 Septembre 2008)

oki d'oki!! 
merci pour les infos


----------

